# [Closed] Two boys looking for a new home near Seattle, WA



## Pankaic (Oct 28, 2020)

I currently have a pair of male fancies whom I got as a gift back in February this year (my best guess they were 4-6 weeks old at the time). Unfortunately, due to my dad not wanting them in the house, I need to find a new home for them. Ideally, I'd like to give them to an experienced owner who can give them the care and attention they need. I live in Bellevue, WA, and I can drop them off anywhere in the greater Seattle area. I can also give their cage along with its accessories, a couple toys, their food, and even a cat tree that I bought for them.

Some more info about them:

Their names are Froth (white + brown hood, ~510g) and Remy (agouti, ~480g)
They love free ranging/exploring and meeting new people, and they will climb up your legs if you let them!
They know how to spin, respond to their names, and walk through hoops for treats
Remy is the alpha (for now), and he's very possessive over his food, so I feed them separately
Neither have been neutered and they do have a tendency to fight, so they need their nails trimmed at least once a week to prevent any serious injuries from taking place

Please let me know if you would like any additional info!

Some pictures:


----------



## Pankaic (Oct 28, 2020)

I was able to find someone to adopt them via craiglist!


----------

